# wireless network unavailable



## hicap59 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a Dell D600. I have a red "X" on my wireless icon and cannot connect to my wireless network.It worked until last weekend, and nothing has changed except for some windows updates (??). I saw an earlier post about this (Rich 345), but did not see a reply.
Can anyone help?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

couple things quick. laptops have a wireless on/off switch, make sure its still set to on. also some in addition to the switch have a software on/off switch (usually one of the function keys i.e. F5, F6, F7 one of those) make sure that is set to on if it has one.

2nd, download and install an updated driver for your wireless card. either plug a network cable into your laptop to get it to work wired or download it from another computer. some windows updates have been known to "break" the wireless driver (especially vista SP1) and updating the driver fixes the problem.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi hicap59,

check how your Wireless looks in Device Manager. if you said there's no activity done to the laptop except Windows update, then what you can also do is to restore back to a previous state (before the updates).

i suggest you go with checking the Device Manager and start from there. do post what WiFi card you have installed so we can help find the drivers just in case.


----------



## Systems_Analyst (Jul 17, 2008)

You can also try right-clicking on the wireless icon on the bottom right and click on repair.


----------



## hicap59 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks all. I'm working on it and will update.


----------



## hicap59 (Jul 16, 2008)

Madcatz you nailed it. I'm embarassed to say I had unintentionally turned it off using F2 key!
I was unaware it even existed. Thanks again to all who replied.


----------

